# Mask wearing in most situations now voluntary.



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

It's official: Wearing of face masks indoors, outdoors now voluntary


WEARING a face mask is now optional both indoors and outdoors after President Ferdinand 'Bongbong' Marcos Jr. issued an executive order (EO) relaxing the mask mandate in the...




www.manilatimes.net


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you President Marcos!


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Good news.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I never appreciated how exhausting and energy sapping masks were until I flew long haul. Sitting there with one of these on your face for 10 to 12 hrs is something else. I made sure to eat very very slowly at mealtimes to relish free breathing.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I never appreciated how exhausting and energy sapping masks were until I flew long haul. Sitting there with one of these on your face for 10 to 12 hrs is something else. I made sure to eat very very slowly at mealtimes to relish free breathing.


For sure Katana, and what about bike riding, we were required to wear masks, it got old over a year ago. I'm very thankful for this change and next I'll see if the larger grocery stores and Philippine fast food chains adopt their own policies, in our region, the GollyGee and ChewyKing still require covid ID in order to enter, they have staff check at the entrance.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

And it will quickly go down to less than 50% of people wearing masks. I still will when flying, in stores, even in crowds outside. My choice.

Many people are just tired of Covid and the restrictions).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm in Manila overnight, dined in MOA and everyone is still waring masks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I'm in Manila overnight, dined in MOA and everyone is still waring masks


I've noticed that in our area to even wear masks outside, not me, I'm done and if the Mall allows me to enter without the mask I will.


----------

